# We have babies!!!! 5 girls- 4 boys!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Miss Pearly Mae blessed us with nine robust, beautiful babies yesterday and into the wee hours of this morning. She started off the day as usual and late in the afternoon she became restless and uneasy. She has discharge and was just acting off. At 6:40 pm she had a little girl, and at 1:09 she had her final puppy, a little boy. They are lovely wee chubbas. Pearl was a total pro, and not a moment was she a diva. She did the process like she'd done it a hundred times before. Today she is smiling and blissful. Today I am fried. Here are a few pics of her before she became restless and with her family. I have a lot more, but am so tired, so will try to post more in the next couple of days.

Earlier in the day:







Mama giving her girl some sound advice:



First born:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more...









Sorry if any are duplicates. Like I said...I am tired. But VERY happy!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats to you and Pearl! How gorgeous


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations Grama!!!!!She looks very pleased with herself in a few of those pictures! Glad her whelp went good and she had no problems. Now the fun begins!!!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Every time I convince myself I don't need another poodle, Arreau posts puppy pictures, and I start to imagine how beautiful a red would look with a black and a silver and white....must not look, must not look! How sweet they are! Congratulations!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations x 9!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Awww - so precious. Congratulations to Pearly - beautiful mom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Arreau and Pearl, on a healthy, gorgeous litter!! I'm so proud of Pearl for doing so well


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

I love the picture of her mom being sweet to her. Melt!!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful news!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you, and to the very proud Mum! What a niced sized, balanced litter.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awwww, congratulations!! Pearl is such a good mama!! ❤


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

ooops


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Babies and Momma are gorgeous, good job Pearl! I'm sure you're very tired and also relieved that everything went so well.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Well done, Pearl! You look so pleased with all your babies nearby. They are all adorable, and you will be the best mom in town. Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

So many adorable fluff balls! Congratulations, you can see the pride in her face, how awesome!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Caddy said:


> Babies and Momma are gorgeous, good job Pearl! I'm sure you're very tired and also relieved that everything went so well.


Sooooooo relieved! She is my Princess, my surrogate child, and she has been a part of my life since hers began. So the last couple of weeks of her pregnancy have been rather emotional, especially with us being rural and the weather being to insane playing the "what if" game. Well, she showed me I need not worry. Her last four pups just slid out and her expression didn't even change! Textbook good pregnancy and delivery, and my girl is safe and has a big grin on her face, so I am a happy camper.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

Congratulations!!! Such adorable puppies and what a lovely, proud mama!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You predicted a mostly apricot litter. Did I see a few little reds? I always enjoy your litter themes and names, and picking my (impossible) dream favorite. Glad the anxiety is over and perfect Pearl is snuggling with her healthy puppies!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Lovely congrats


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Awww, beautiful! What a sweet mama!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a gorgeous family and Pearl looks so happy. I'm thrilled it went so well - now I guess the hard work starts.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mfmst said:


> You predicted a mostly apricot litter. Did I see a few little reds? I always enjoy your litter themes and names, and picking my (impossible) dream favorite. Glad the anxiety is over and perfect Pearl is snuggling with her healthy puppies!


Honestly, I think they all may end up red. We are still undecided on the theme but thinking it will have something to do with our trip for the breeding. Thank you. I'm glad too.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations! They are wonderful!

So, how do you determine red from apricot? Is it a fading gene thing or just intensity, or....?

I can't decide which I like better, red or apricot, they both have neat selling points.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Congratulations! They are wonderful!
> 
> So, how do you determine red from apricot? Is it a fading gene thing or just intensity, or....?
> 
> I can't decide which I like better, red or apricot, they both have neat selling points.


Thank you! Red is more rust tones and apricot is yellow tones. I am with you- when I started out I was focused very much on reds, but after living with Pearl and producing some really pretty apricots, I am becoming somewhat smitten!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yay, congrats! Gorgeous pups!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank God! For a safe delivery of these babies and for the smile Pearly is giving. They are beautiful wee kids. Can't believe that beautiful Mom carried 9 babies!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Well done, Pearl! Congratulations, Arreau and what a beautiful litter, serene mama and no doubt very tired Cheri!


----------



## WillMot (Nov 16, 2016)

How exciting. Congrats!!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations Cheri! What wonderful news!!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

It seems Pearl is close with the Whippets. What is your protocol with litters and the other Whippet and Poodles. You could put a little butter, cinnamon, and maybe some Maple syrup on the little things and gobble them right Up! So precious...


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations miss Pearl! What a sweet, adorable litter - so glad to hear that momma and babies are doing well. Cant wait to see photos of them as they grow up! Happy New year!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations!!! What beautiful puppies and a very proud, happy mama Pearl !


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Stunning as always! Congratulations!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations on the beautiful litter. I loved watching your FB videos of the newborns! Every time Pearl looks at the camera with her sweet expression I can just see her thinking " look how good I did !". I am sure you are exhausted but in heaven.


----------

